# Shock Line Question



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

What pound test should you use as a shock leader for a slosh 20 and slosh 30. Also how long should the shock leader be? 

Thanks


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

When it comes to shocker (heh-heh), I use 50-pound Trilene Big Game tied on with an Albright. Others prefer Ande.

Reel it down into the spool to get several full wraps, then cut the line where it drops to the last eye on your rod.

An important thing to remember about shocker is that it has to be recut after a day or two of hard fishing. That last foot or so gets horribly stressed during casting and will eventually break.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Boy are you in trouble!*

When TA see's this little heh heh thing she's going to read you the riot act!

With that said we could work out a double date.  I'll take the blond and you can have old Bunny eyes.  Should work out just fine, just don't tell Jill. .....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Uhm, shoulda read this post first. See my response on other thread.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sand flea said:


> When it comes to shocker (heh-heh), I use 50-pound Trilene Big Game tied on with an Albright. Others prefer Ande.
> 
> Reel it down into the spool to get several full wraps, then cut the line where it drops to the last eye on your rod.
> 
> An important thing to remember about shocker is that it has to be recut after a day or two of hard fishing. That last foot or so gets horribly stressed during casting and will eventually break.


Sand Flea/Cdog thanks for the help....looks like I was using a shocker that was a little light....but since it was some line I already had Im not out any $$$$. Guess I will pick up some 50# this week....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i use 40 ande.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

sand flea said:


> When it comes to shocker (heh-heh), I use 50-pound Trilene Big Game tied on with an Albright. Others prefer Ande.
> 
> Reel it down into the spool to get several full wraps, then cut the line where it drops to the last eye on your rod.
> 
> An important thing to remember about shocker is that it has to be recut after a day or two of hard fishing. That last foot or so gets horribly stressed during casting and will eventually break.





Hat80 said:


> When TA see's this little heh heh thing she's going to read you the riot act!
> 
> With that said we could work out a double date.  I'll take the blond and you can have old Bunny eyes.  Should work out just fine, just don't tell Jill. .....Tightlines


OK guys, I'm confused - it was my understanding that the shock leader should be about twice the test of the running line...or a touch more in some cases...so 50 lb doesn't sound terrible, assuming you are using 20 lb test running line. Also, seeing that Trilene Big Game is reasonably inexpensive, and knowing that the shock leader IS the "expendable" portion of your line, I would THINK (in my admitted total ignorance - remember, this is one of those times you have to realize just how much of a noob I am to this fishing stuff) that the Trilene Big Game would be a sound choice. 

However, taking the comment from Hat80 in context, it appears that Thrifty Angler may have some objection. So, could someone PLEASE tell me why? (Even if it's TA) 

Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> OK guys, I'm confused - it was my understanding that the shock leader should be about twice the test of the running line...or a touch more in some cases...so 50 lb doesn't sound terrible, assuming you are using 20 lb test running line. Also, seeing that Trilene Big Game is reasonably inexpensive, and knowing that the shock leader IS the "expendable" portion of your line, I would THINK (in my admitted total ignorance - remember, this is one of those times you have to realize just how much of a noob I am to this fishing stuff) that the Trilene Big Game would be a sound choice.
> 
> However, taking the comment from Hat80 in context, it appears that Thrifty Angler may have some objection. So, could someone PLEASE tell me why? (Even if it's TA)
> 
> Thanks.


Man you are slow...  If ya click on the heh heh link in Fleas post I think it will make sence with the reference to Ta.

As far as shocker big game is great, I use Ande usally but RDT talked me into trying Cuda. So far one huge blowup but that coulda been user error or just cuz I was within 50yrds of Al....


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

To determine the lb test of the shock leader you should multiply the weight of the sinker you are going to be using by 10. Convert this to lbs and that is the correct strength. (ex 60 lb test for six oz weight, 80 lb test for 8 oz weight.)


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> To determine the lb test of the shock leader you should multiply the weight of the sinker you are going to be using by 10. Convert this to lbs and that is the correct strength. (ex 60 lb test for six oz weight, 80 lb test for 8 oz weight.)


IMHO, a 50lbs. shock leader is big enough to throw 8oz (and 10oz) plus bait. 
I don't throw 10oz that often, but I've never had a problem with a 50lbs. shock leader breaking when using 10nbait.
NTKG throws 40lbs ... .


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*what i do*

the shock leader depends on the line you are spooled with. i use 40lb as a shock with 25 pound test line and 50lb with 30. as to length i use the rule 3 times the length of the rod tossing it. and do check as your shock leader takes alot of abuse, especailly if it rubs against the skin of some biters.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

40lb shock. i've never felt i needed more. 2 wraps around the spool, then one rod length. minimalize and use good knots.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

IGFA regs on leader for saltwater:
http://www.igfa.org/BookRule2004.pdf

D. LEADER
Saltwater species: In all line classes up to and including 20 lb
(10 kg), the leader shall be limited to 15 feet (4.57 meters). The
combined length of the double line and leader shall not exceed 20 feet
(6.1 meters).
The leader on all classes of tackle over 20 lb (10 kg) shall be
limited to 30 feet (9.14 meters). The combined length of the double
line and leader shall be limited to 40 feet (12.19 meters).


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> IGFA regs on leader for saltwater:
> http://www.igfa.org/BookRule2004.pdf
> 
> D. LEADER
> ...


Thanks Jeff. Looks like Sand Flea had sound advice


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*don't understand the IGFA rule*

on a leader being no more than 15'. That doesn't make any sense. I have a heaver that is 13'2" long. the shock leader needs to be long enough to wrap several times around the reel go up the length of the rod and hang down a good bit for a reasonable drop. 

I take my drop all the way down to the first guide, distance casters pendulum casting drop the weight all the way to the reel. I try to minimze the length of my leader but I need a minimum of 20 feet of leader, no way I could get by with 15 ft or less.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

jlentz said:


> To determine the lb test of the shock leader you should multiply the weight of the sinker you are going to be using by 10. Convert this to lbs and that is the correct strength. (ex 60 lb test for six oz weight, 80 lb test for 8 oz weight.)


Well this is the published recomendddation for shockleader. I have seen it by BreakawayUSA state it as well as the dddistance casting clubs. Now I agree with Newsjeff that 50-60lb line will work for most of the heavy payloads we toss.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*IGFA Rule*

The shockleader is longer than the IGFA rule so that if you catch a new IGFA record fish, it will be disqualified!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Makes sense to limit the shock leader for IGFA rules--otherwise someone could wind on 100 yards of shock on top of 10-pound backing and cheat their way into a weight class.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Man you are slow...  As far as shocker big game is great, I use Ande usally but RDT talked me into trying Cuda. So far one huge blowup but that coulda been user error or just cuz I was within 50yrds of Al....



Don't think my castin misseries ,is contagous....I keep tellin yall that I cast a whole lot better ,when I've been dippin in the B/L's


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

I’ve never even considered IGFA regs. from a heaver point of view. Most likely you guys are right unless the 1.25" 80# Ande snelled hook I use could be considered the leader. 

I just went out and pulled the shock line off one of my reels and it measured 20'6" with 3" of double running line. That gives me 3 or 4 wraps around the spool up and back down the rod to the reel.

I use 20#/25# Suffix doubled via 5 wrap 
Spider hitch to 60# Ande via 4 wrap Uni with the 60# and 5 wrap Uni with the double running line.


CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

20 w/ 40 shocker...both tri big game...4 wraps on the reel and back down the rod length...i cut off 2-3 after every trip...i use an albrite now but thinh i will go to a shocker knot...seems easier to tie...


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

rattler said:


> 20 w/ 40 shocker...both tri big game...4 wraps on the reel and back down the rod length...i cut off 2-3 after every trip...i use an albrite now but thinh i will go to a shocker knot...seems easier to tie...


If you are thinking about changing knots,talk to DD on the NC board about them... That sucker can break "damn near anything" cept mine and his and sometimes I don't think he pulls hard enough on his  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

in2win said:


> If you are thinking about changing knots,talk to DD on the NC board about them... That sucker can break "damn near anything" cept mine and his and sometimes I don't think he pulls hard enough on his
> 
> CATCHEMUP,
> 
> Mike



I use the albrite knot to attach my shocker. I guess you have a better knot. Can you please share it with me. 

Anyone else use a different knot to attach the shock line.. The albrite is somewhat difficult to tie in my garage let alone while on the beach....in the wind...at night....while drinking


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Double uni is what I always use.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Practice practice practice*

The Albrites a great knott.....  



RedskinFan228 said:


> The albrite is somewhat difficult to tie let alone while on the beach....in the wind...at night....while drinking


Snicker snicker  Now back to the game. .....Tightlines


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I use the albrite knot to attach my shocker. I guess you have a better knot. Can you please share it with me.
> 
> Anyone else use a different knot to attach the shock line.. The albrite is somewhat difficult to tie in my garage let alone while on the beach....in the wind...at night....while drinking


 I use 60 lb spiderwire as shock (makes for smaller knot), tied with double uni. NOTE: spiderwire must be doubled otherwise the mono will cut it when you pull knot tight!!!!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I use a reverse Albright or the Noname knot. It appears to be the same to me. It normally breaks in the shock not the knot, unless something weakend the running line.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The best knot I have found is to tie a bimini twist in the running line and use the double line to tie to the shock leader. I tie an overhand knot in the leader and run the doubled line through the overhand and then tie a uni knot with the doubled line around the leader. I try to keep the doubled line pretty short so when it wraps around the spool the two knots do not meet.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Digger said:


> I use a reverse Albright or the Noname knot. It appears to be the same to me. It normally breaks in the shock not the knot, unless something weakend the running line.



At better than 200% those are some powerful knots. I have never been able to get more than 90% from either of those. Please share with us how you tie your versions of them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I use the albrite knot to attach my shocker. I guess you have a better knot. Can you please share it with me.
> 
> Anyone else use a different knot to attach the shock line.. The albrite is somewhat difficult to tie in my garage let alone while on the beach....in the wind...at night....while drinking


 Look on this LINK you will see the no-name knot listed.. If you follow closely you will see,and I'm sure Cdog will point it out   you run the heavy line through loop,make turns around double line then put the tag end under the heavy line where it first comes into the loop.. I have found three ways to tie this,the one above is without a doubt the best.

If you find you have problem tieing bimini or spider for double line,try a sugeon's loop,but instead of going through twice go through a third time then cinch it.. Not quite as strong as a bimini or ausie,but right there with a spider..  

These two knots (triple surgeons and no name) are very easy to tie.. I use bimini to a uni-nail,cause it's the strongest knot connection I have found..



> n2win:That sucker can break "damn near anything" cept mine and his and sometimes I don't think he pulls hard enough on his


 Mike,I'm just glad ta see ya ain't tiein that whimpy bloodknot anymore...


----------



## lightline (Sep 14, 2004)

*Shock Leader*

Over 15' length is not used by many. It is not right nor wrong. A long shock leader is used by many folks that use a "Hatteras" or off the beach cast. Over 15' will disqualify you from IGFA records if you catch a fish that would other wise be in contention for a recognition under their rules. Personally, I use twice the running line weight, 2 - 3 wraps around the reel, length of the rod, plus my drop. I use an albright knot, and park it on the far left side of the reel when I am ready to cast. This keeps any abrasion off my thumb. I also keep my shock leader changed often. It is your first "line" of defense. 

PS: Have you caught a fish with everything in your tackle box?

That and about a buck will get you some coffee.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

lightline said:


> Over 15' length is not used by many. It is not right nor wrong. A long shock leader is used by many folks that use a "Hatteras" or off the beach cast. Over 15' will disqualify you from IGFA records if you catch a fish that would other wise be in contention for a recognition under their rules. Personally, I use twice the running line weight, 2 - 3 wraps around the reel, length of the rod, plus my drop. I use an albright knot, and park it on the far left side of the reel when I am ready to cast. This keeps any abrasion off my thumb. I also keep my shock leader changed often. It is your first "line" of defense.
> 
> PS: Have you caught a fish with everything in your tackle box?
> 
> That and about a buck will get you some coffee.


Good thing you said coffee and not gas, and I'm not so sure a buck will get a cup of coffee much longer.


----------

